# Screen Doors



## Umadman219 (Mar 25, 2009)

How do I get my puppy to stop busting through them?


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

babygate the bottom of the screen door?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Use some hardwear cloth to back the screen on the lower part of the door.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Something I've done in the past (and still do at the start of spring every year to remind them there is something there after the patio doors are opened ) is to tape a couple large pieces of paper/pictures etc on the screen at their eye level. Seems to work well for them.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

We are teaching our dogs to always sit before going though any doors ~ this helps with both bolting through open doors and though closed screen doors.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Some of the things I've used in the past were iron scroll grills and plexi glass. Right now, I'm letting Otto blast head first into it and open it for himself and Morgan. The house is swelled up from the rain so the latch doesn't catch. Saves me the trouble of walking down the mudroom stairs when they want out. LOL, they both know they're supposed to sit at the back door...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

We don't put a screen at their level. On our door we have plexi-glass on the bottom and screen on the top. We had enough of broken/ripped screens and this works really slick! Don't use regular glass because if they do break it ... well, you get the idea.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

We have heavy plastic grids on ours, plus, like Sgtmom52, we're teaching them to "wait" for our "OK" before going through any outside doors.

thank goodness for doggy obedience school!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

In my old house I had a sliding glass door in the kitchen that led to the back yard. During the winter I would remove the screen door so it was just the glass door. I would slide it open and the dogs would run out.

Come spring I had to remind the dogs about the screen. I would open the door sloooowly and tell them to WAIT. I also took plain masking tape and made a big X across the bottom of the screen door so they could see it.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me to get my patio door screen fixed. LOL! My little tank, Balto, ran through it the first week he was home. That was 2 years ago.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have jalousie or awning windows on my back door and some of my beasties kept knocking the glass panes out so I replaced them with plexiglass. Not good enough, they knocked them out too. No matter how many times I replaced them they knocked them out too so I gave up and put plastic over it and they have their own home made doggie door. Try to tape it or staple it down in winter but they still bust through it.


----------

